# DSL Verbindung bei SuSE 9.0 PRO



## gullideckelwerfer (29. Januar 2004)

Also z.Zt. bin ich *noch* ein Windowsnutzer. Will aber auf länger Zeit gesehen auf LINUX um steigen. Als ich es vor kurzem installiert hatte wusste ich nicht wie ich ins Net kommen soll. Da ich keine Funktion gefunden hatte wie ich meinen DSL Anschluss installieren kann. Kann mir da jemand evtl. weiter helfen?  
THX


----------



## Thomas Kuse (29. Januar 2004)

Mit yast2 sollte das auf jeden Fall funktionieren.
Schau doch einfach mal im Handbuch nach!


----------



## gullideckelwerfer (29. Januar 2004)

Hab leider kein Handbuch! Hab mir das Programm runtergesaugt & habe wie gesagt gesagt keinen Plan von LINUX. Aber ich will meinen Horizont auf jeden fall erweiter. Und vor allem möchte ich von WINDOOF los! Also ich bin euch jetzt schon im Vorraus dankbar für eure Hilfe.

edit: Ich habe mir jetzt das Handbuch als PDF geladen. Alter Falter! Es scheint gar nicht so einfach zu sein sich einen DSL-Anschluss zu konfigurieren. 
Ist eine enorme Herausforderung! Hat jemand passende Argumente weshalb ich den Sprung ins kalte Wasser wagen sollte? Weil für mich wäre es schon ein großer Verlust, denn ich habe auf der zweiten partition 'ne menge an Daten die ich nicht gerne entbehren würde! :-/


----------



## thing (29. Januar 2004)

Moin,

du musst das Paket *rp-pppoe* installieren (kannste per YaST) machen und danach unter Konsole (strg + alt + f1) adsl-setup eingeben und den Anweisungen folgen. Wenn der Rechner ein dahintergeschaltetes Netzwerk nach draußen routen soll, dann per YaST einmal die Firewall konfigurieren und den Haken bei *Masquerading bla irgendwas* nach der Portauswahl anmachen.

Fertig  !

Gruß thing


----------



## hulmel (29. Januar 2004)

Nein. Ist bei mir nicht installiert. DSL funktioniert trotzdem.


----------



## gullideckelwerfer (29. Januar 2004)

& wie hast du dir dein DSL installiert? Ich bitte dich es für mich (Newbie) einfach aus zu drücken!


----------



## thing (29. Januar 2004)

Ja du kannst auch den SuSE eigenen Kram nehmen, aber roaring penguin rockt  !

Gruß thing


----------



## Mad Elk (30. Januar 2004)

Hi, 
geh doch mal zur Supportdatenbank von SuSE 
http://portal.suse.com/sdb/de/index.html und suche nach "DSL". Mir wurden da einige Treffer angezeigt 

Netzwerkkarte SiS900 lässt sich nicht einrichten 
DSL-Test 
Das Paket avm_fcdsl fehlt auf dem SuSE Linux Office Desktop 
Hinweise zum Einrichten der FRITZ!Card DSL 
MTU in SuSE Linux 8.0 setzen 
Dial-on-Demand führt beim Bootvorgang zu Fehlermeldungen 
Fritz!Card DSL einbinden 
*DSL-Konfiguration komplett neu einrichten *
Einrichtung eines DSL-Zuganges mit einer PCI Netzwerkkarte 
Alcatel SpeedTouch USB DSL Modem einrichten 
Dil-On-Demand mit der Fritz!Card DSL 
Externe Ethernetadapter mit USB-Anschluss 
PPPOED fehlt? 
T-DSL (u.a.): Manche Server sind nicht erreichbar 
DSL und Dial on Demand 7.2 
Kernel Panic bei Masquerading mit DSL

HTH
Mad Elk


----------



## Fabian (30. Januar 2004)

Oder lies dich erst ein und versuchs dann nochmal mit Linux...

(Das ist nicht boese gemeint, aber mit so nem Sprung ins kalte Wasser haben schon viele den Spass an Linux verloren, andere hingegen kamen gleich gut zurecht!)


----------



## gullideckelwerfer (30. Januar 2004)

Verstehe schon.  Bin nur selber einer der sich nicht gerne überall durch liest sondern lieber gleich selber ausprobiert. Hätte ja auch geklappt mit SuSE, wenn ich gleich mein DSL hätte installieren können. Weil denn dann hätte ich mich bei weiteren Problemen & Fragen rumgegoogled! *gg*


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gullideckelwerfer _
> *Verstehe schon.  Bin nur selber einer der sich nicht gerne überall durch liest sondern lieber gleich selber ausprobiert. Hätte ja auch geklappt mit SuSE, wenn ich gleich mein DSL hätte installieren können. Weil denn dann hätte ich mich bei weiteren Problemen & Fragen rumgegoogled! *gg* *



Das ist aber der falsche Weg.
Die Windowskentnisse nützen bei Linux so ziemlich =0=. Linux ist ein UNIX, das heisst es ist kein
ich klick mal hier, und klick mal da Betriebsystem, sondern es erfordert ein gewisses Mass an Hintergrundwissen.
Ohne geht es nicht. Falls du wirklich Linux lernen willst, kommst du nicht drumherum dich ein wenig einzulesen, ansonsten, lass es lieber.


----------



## gullideckelwerfer (30. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Anregung! Welche Lektüre wäre denn dann für mich empfehlenswert? Gibts auch welche in PDF-Format? ~& wenn woher kann ich es beziehen?


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gullideckelwerfer _
> *Vielen Dank für die Anregung! Welche Lektüre wäre denn dann für mich empfehlenswert? Gibts auch welche in PDF-Format? ~& wenn woher kann ich es beziehen? *



Es gibt massenhaft freie lektüre. Schau mal hier im Linux forum, da gibt es sticky threads mit  einem Ebook. 

Ansonsten einer der besten Bücher:
http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/linux_wegIVZ.html

oder bei dokuwelt.de schauen.


----------



## Fabian (30. Januar 2004)

Ich kann dieses Buch sehr empfehlen:

Linux. Installation, Konfiguration, Anwendung 
bzw.
Linux. Installation, Konfiguration, Anwendung - Studentenausgabe


----------

